# Another property.



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

160 Sourwood Lakes Rd., Coker Creek,Tenn.

When I emailed the realtor to find out what the issue was she said the owner had a problem with the sill and joist. 
Can something like that even be repaired?


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

window-sill? floor joist? all depends on condition and how many.also -from rot or termites?need more info kid.....


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

That was all the realtor said.
I just assumed it was the foundation.


----------



## Lupine (Oct 2, 2013)

Something you should be able to find out if you invest in a home inspection. Trust me, even if the place is a tear-down, you'll find out what kind of crazy you have to pay to deal with.


----------



## ImbriD (Aug 23, 2010)

They probably mean sill plate and rim joist. It's something you need to have inspected by a contractor. Depending upon the cause and severity it should be able to be replaced. If that's what they're referring to then you really need to find the cause of the problem.

That was one of the issues we had when we bought our place but we were aware of the root cause and repair cost prior to signing the purchase contract. Our cause was water.

Found the property on Zillow and from the pictures it looks like there would be a water issue due to the land sloping towards the house. Same problem we had.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you! Was yours an expensive fix ImbriD?


----------



## ImbriD (Aug 23, 2010)

About $6500 in total. A bit over $5400 to the contractor. We had the entire sill plate and rim joist replaced on the front of the house and had much of the concrete block foundation wall under it replaced.

The rest went towards us building a retaining wall, installing french drains, gravel, etc. to keep water away from the house.

The key thing for us was the contractor estimate and knowing that we could do the landscaping work ourselves.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you for the information, I appreciate it.


----------

